# Haunt ideas??



## spookfesthaunt (Aug 2, 2013)

Doing a industrial haunt. Going to be like a nightmare factory. Was going start with an industrial wasteland. any ideas for wasteland and/or inside haunt itself?? fairly limited budget, but lottsss of space. 

Thanks!!
-Spookfest Haunt


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

You can make some large shipping crates out of plywood and 1x4s and make a pathway with them. Build drop panels in a few and use actors to scare the guests. I saw a Halloween special a few years back and they used this in an industrial type area and had good success with it.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What do you have in the way of; actors (age, gender, etc.), materials on hand, equipment and props on hand?
The more you can tell us the easier it is for us to help you.


----------



## spookfesthaunt (Aug 2, 2013)

have actors 19-26. No idea on #s. What I am looking for is what would you find in a industrial wasteland. Have cation tape, and 6 crates, 1 barrel. I just need ideas, like what would be in a factory that produces nightmares.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

A factory that produces nightmares........a lot of people have bad nightmares of being stalked, maybe you can come up with a way to "stalk" each group as they go through your haunt. Maybe have a few actors dress as a specific ghoul and assign him or her a group to stalk for their tour through the haunt. At the beginning of each tour have a guide tell them a story about that particular ghoul. During the tour make sure the ghoul is noticed by the group and at the end have the ghoul stalk them through a maze for the finale. If you have different ghouls with different personalities then word of mouth should make one time customers into repeat customers.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Lighting and music will be very effective to create a mood without using a lot of props. Depends on your particular tastes, but I like green and the music can be erie, or screams, or people begging to get out...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

What about a big facade box/chamber with lots of wires, lights, tubes, dials etc with a door that opens and every minute or so it "produces" a new monster. You would only need a couple of actors to rotate for the effect. The door opens, fog rolls out with the actor. Maybe a countdown timer. Make it look like the monster is heading in the opposite direction as the path the people have to walk along so they are expecting to encounter it around the next corner. 

You could have a classroom with dummy bodies/monsters with their backs to the people learning how to scare - diagrams on a blackboard/whiteboard etc - sort of Monsters Inc classroom stage but not in a cutesy way. Would be great to create a scene here that the people come to shortly afterwards so their anticipation of the scare would be heightened. 

Sorry - that's all I've got on a Sunday morning in Australia with not much sleep!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

There was a great tutorial somewhere that I remember for making old broken windows too. Google images for "Scary Old Factory" - you will get some pretty amazing ideas for making some ambient props.


----------



## spookfesthaunt (Aug 2, 2013)

thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Ideas*

If your on a low budget you would be surprised what you could do with skids and old scratched up plexiglass.
Plexiglass can usually be had for free from glass places that they're going to trash.
Skids are dim a dozen every where and even if you had to buy a few you can get a stack of em for 20.00.


----------

